# Orientation Tomorrow



## Privateer (Jan 1, 2013)

Exciting right? Mine is tomorrow and I couldn't be more excited, check back and let us know how it was and most importantly congratulations!


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## OhmsGreen (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats bro. You doing ya thing. I just got my transcripts and other info. Now I gotta wait till next month for the app accepting. (bummer)
-OhmsG


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Congrats and welcome to the Brotherhood. :thumbup:


----------

